# My New Kit



## tabla kid (Sep 10, 2011)

When nerds on the internet tell you to shut up and buy already, you do.  Recently purchased bester 500, bester 1200, and Suehiro Rika 5K waterstones.  Also purchase an Angle Cube, a device which you attach to the blade and it tells you what angle you're holding it at.  All that is coming in the mail soon.

My new kit (coming in mail with stones):

Tojiro DP gyuto 240mm Japan

Fujiwara FKM petty 120mm Japan

Tojiro Kitchen ahears cobalt alloy 13 chrome stainless steel Japan with detachable blades

Kyocera "Y" peeler ceramic Korea(?)

These four are in the mail.

I have a 8" Global chef's knife, that is going to be my backup.  The tip is heavily chipped and slightly twisted, there are some major nicks in the sweep of the blade.  Japan

Other knives I own:

8" Sekiryu Knife 8" (sashimi?) knife - Stainless Steel Japan 

8" L.C. Germain  (flexi-straight fillet?) - Stainless Steel Japan

10" Frost (boning? carving?) - Stainless Steel Sweden => handle is gross, like kind of waxy

Picked the first one up at an Asian grocery store, the last two at a church during a thrift sale.  Latter pair not remotely sharp.  Any of those three capable of being sharpened and used on the line?

I have a 19" cook's knife bag with enough room for all the knives I would own.

I also have a two stage Global Minosharp I bought with the global.

Had three days off, back tomorrow.  Go-Go-Gadget Linecook.


----------



## tabla kid (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

I am curious what you think of the Sekiryu you have?

They are seriously inexpensive, and there is really just not much information on them out there etc.

Almost purchased one at a retail discount store once, but for some reason it just did not happen (not sure if it was a unusual one or something I did not use)

Also looking forward to your feedback on your new knives and stones!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

They're cheap enough to buy and try if you have any sort of interest. My experience as a user is highly limited and tainted by the fact that the two knives I tried (deba / yanagiba) were right handed. I can cut right handed, but not comfortably or particularly well. But... In my opinion they were as graceless and awkward as could be. 

The yanagiba I actually tried was around 9-1/2" -- too short to be used the way the blade type should. I really don't understand the purpose of a 7" yanagiba.

The two knives I tried sharpened very, very poorly; with a miserably difficult burr to boot. I don't know what alloy they're using, but I guess a cheap, AUS 6 (equivalent to a 440A). Whatever it is they can't be paying much more than scrap prices. 

You get what you pay for.

BDL


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Appreciate the info.

I guess it is pretty much what I thought a sub $20 knife would be.

Maybe a good thing though as if it was something decent I would be pissed at myself for not getting a few 

Still would be good to find another deal like I did with the wasabi bread knife (around $16 if memory is correct) which after around 9 months is still sharper than any of my previous Germans, but hey it's a bread knife so no biggie I guess...


> You get what you pay for.


So true, and today is seems to be hard to even get to stick as it seems so often your paying for a lot more then you actually get.

Still many of us are always on the look out for those odd times when you can actually get more and actually find a great value.


----------

